# Beach sharking questions (rigs)



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Recently while surf fishing in Jensen Beach I managed to have 2 separate pompano eaten off of my rigs by spinner sharks. These were 60-80lb fish and each seemed to get snagged by the trailing hook on my double dropper rigs. The first shark bit through or pulled off rather quickly after its first jump. The second stayed on for quite some time (maybe two minutes) and gave me quite the show with several jumps and runs.

My question is how should I rig if I want to specifically target spinners from the surf? I am fairly adept at tying all sorts of rigs including those using single strand cable. What I want to know is specific lengths and materials for rigs that can be cast with a surf rod. Hooks and bait as well. I have shark fished extensively from bridges where the gear is stand up big game with large chunks being paid out into the outgoing tide. I have also kayaked baits with gear posted on the surf. What I have not done is tried to cast a bait from the beach. Any suggestions welcomed...thanks in advance

PS Anyone here ever tried to use a kite and live bait from the surf?


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Nevermind I guess that is what the search function is for:redface:


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey fin we have been fishing out there lately as well. We simply use a fish finder rig connected to about 2-3 feet of single strand to a circle hook. The other end is at least 50 pound shock so someone can grab it and help the shark on the beach. In your case you might want 80. The sharks tail can do some damage to your leader so its pretty important to beef it up a little. My shock is about 20 feet long and is tied to the double line. Main line is 20 pound.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes like nate said, you do not need a huge game setup, you will need no more than 2-3 feet of cable or wire, as you desire, personally i like cable becouse it lasts longer but its harder to tie! Ok, so you will connect that to a few feet of 80- 100 pound test, i like to use heavier tests becouse remember you wont only be subject to the sand hitting your line but you will also be constantly hit by tailslaps from a 60-80 pound beast! then you can just connect that to your favorite line to line knot! Personally my leaders never go over 8 1/2 feet long, why? Becouse i dont trust my line to line knots and becouse im scared of the knots getting stuck on a guide! And i have never lost a shark on one of those rigs! Remember when i fish i never go over 50 pound sharks(yet), and it also depends if there are bigger waves and stronger currents where you are fishing becouse then you WILL need a longer leader! Luck! Any questions just pm me!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

First, what kind of set-up are you going to be casting with?

Second, how do you feel about losing cheap rigs?

These sharks are in close and they are not that big, so I use a lighter, more castable rig. The trade-offs are a cheap, easy to cast rig that you might lose more often to a cut-off but will not be a lot of effort to fish with or to replace.

1) Hook of your choice 6/0 and up. 12"-24" 131# or 180# single strand wire for bite leader, 150#-250# swivel, haywire twist the wire at the hook and swivel. 4'-5' 100#-130# mono, albright to mainline. 

2) Build the same rig omitting the wire. You can even go 130# mono for a bite leader and run 80# as a main leader. I have run as long as 30 feet of 80#mono and wound it right on to the reel before casting.

Hang a half a whiting, jack or blue for bait and throw it out.

You may lose a rig every now and then but what did it cost, a buck? And you will have more fun fishing and fighting the sharks rather than dealing with heavy tackle and baits that need to be paddled or walked out.

The only reason to use heavier leaders with the BT's and spinners is that they like to get wrapped up in the leader and will cut you off that way.

The Bible has drum fishing rigs and a castable shark rig that can be scaled up or down as needed.

Most of the sharks I have caught and seen caught in Jensen are brought in while fishing for something else, like blues, with a standard bottom rig. I watched a guy bring in a 5' lemon on a little Abu 5000 with 10# line that he caught while fishing for macks. I have hooked and fought them on hand tied 20# double dropper rigs while fishing for whiting and pomps. It doesn't last long, but it's fun anyway.

BTW, I will be up there later this week, maybe even leaving this afternoon or tomorrow morning. What beach are you fishing?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

fin&scale said:


> PS Anyone here ever tried to use a kite and live bait from the surf?


I have wanted to but the winds in Jensen are always blowing onshore from the NE, E or SE, rarely from the west.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

I have been fishing Jensen Beach just north of the turn about between the large mansion style house on A1A and Waveland. Lots of fleas there and the rocks are not too bad. Fishing can be outstanding but the good pompano fishermen seem to really crowd the spot when the conditions are good. If you would like we could try to get together and fish the beach when you come down. Let me know if that sounds good and I'll send you my contact info (cell) via PM. Thanks for the tip on the shark leader.

PS last time I fished there we landed four pomps and seven whiting (big ones) and one blue fish...pretty good considering I only had two surf rods out.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I know where you are talking about, there have been some serious pomp guys working that spot for the last couple weeks. My condo is just a short walk up the beach from Waveland. 

Good to here the fleas are in, I hadn't seen any for a while.I can't wait to get back up there with nothing to do but fish.

Once I get my schedule worked out I'll PM a cell number.


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

fishinpops here I do alot of tagging i use 300# mono 10ft with a stop 3ft from the top with a snapswivel slide with surf anchor #10 circlehook hang hook on surf anchor that way only casting 3ft leader and easy to grab in the surf


----------

